# kiwi coffee corner



## gladdice (Jan 22, 2018)

Took some inspiration from kiwi coffee shops we used to frequent!









Still some work to do on the right extras for proper coffee but slowly getting there


----------



## Ensoluna SA (Jun 20, 2018)

are you from NZ? I must say that NZ has the best flat white in the world!!!! Even though Aussies might disagree.... :+)


----------



## gladdice (Jan 22, 2018)

I have just returned from 5 years living there and I agree completely with your assessment of their flat whites!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

gladdice said:


> Took some inspiration from kiwi coffee shops we used to frequent!
> 
> View attachment 35046
> 
> ...


Pinch some ideas from here if it appeals and not a fortune for material and all as found as regards the colouring.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?43238-OK-Folks-at-long-last-ready-to-show-my-coffee-corner

And welcome to the forum.

Jon.


----------



## JaneMasteller (Jul 15, 2018)

What about your coffee taste?


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

JaneMasteller said:


> What about your coffee taste?


Coffee taste, aimed at ?, personally my taste is very heavily toward a very dark roast and tasting of 'Coffee' ....

Welcome to the forum JM.

Jon.


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

xpresso said:


> Coffee taste, aimed at ?, personally my taste is very heavily toward a very dark roast and tasting of 'Coffee' ....
> 
> Welcome to the forum JM.
> 
> Jon.


Hi Xpresso

totally agree Dark Roast all the way

cheers

Big Pete


----------

